# Importing to YiffStar?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw "Import from FurAffinity" beneath the Manage tab in Yiffstar... so the site supports it right?


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 26, 2009)

IIRC, that was done by scanning pages and copying content automatically, which we don't really like as it abuses our system resources.  I think yak and/or net-cat did something to put a stop to it, but I wouldn't swear to that.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

I remember when Toumal first started that crap; I asked him if he asked you guys and he was all like "who gives a crap?"

And didn't Fur Nation try that a while back as well?


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 26, 2009)

Eli said:


> And didn't Fur Nation try that a while back as well?


Beats me.  If so, it was before I was brought on staff.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

Rhainor said:


> Beats me.  If so, it was before I was brought on staff.



awrr.. before your time whippersnapper? XD god I gotta get a life.

Yeah I found remnants of it on an older board.. they were using FA's feed to download links and such to material on the site to their forum.. ticked a bunch of people off. YS still allows them to do it though.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 26, 2009)

Rhainor said:


> IIRC, that was done by scanning pages and copying content automatically, which we don't really like as it abuses our system resources.  I think yak and/or net-cat did something to put a stop to it, but I wouldn't swear to that.


Its a dirty hack really and it depends on what they were trying to do. It can be done a lot easier with less of a resource-drain but it would require cooperation from both parties, and its rather pointless. It would make more sence for the member who maintains dual-accounts to just post his work on both sites, which is what most people do.


----------



## yak (Mar 26, 2009)

This is kind of rude to do, that thing...


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

yak said:


> This is kind of rude to do, that thing...



Kick their asses Yak! you are twice the coder all of them wish to be!


----------



## Carenath (Mar 26, 2009)

yak said:


> This is kind of rude to do, that thing...


And easily defeated too.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 26, 2009)

Anything that pisses off FA sounds fine with me.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 26, 2009)

Just block all connections from yiffstar and its subdomains and all should work, shouldn't it?

Yes, that is rude.


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Just block all connections from yiffstar and its subdomains and all should work, shouldn't it?



Not if that blocks people from linking normally from there, I guess


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Not if that blocks people from linking normally from there, I guess



That's already done anyway :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah. Whenever you go to the Import link nothing happens anyway.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Mar 26, 2009)

As long as they respect /robots.txt and HTTP RFC specs (2 connections at a time), ToS, I personally don't see a problem.


----------



## Eevee (Mar 26, 2009)

yak said:


> This is kind of rude to do, that thing...


is it?  it's the owner requesting his/her own data.


----------

